# Some of my projects



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like 
my projects!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! A lot of work! Nice job! ;0)


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful my god the patience needed for those first socks the mind boggles


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

insanitynz said:


> beautiful my god the patience needed for those first socks the mind boggles


Thanks a lot! It's true! It needs in so many patience! and time!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

All I can say is, "Wow!" What took you so long to get around to posting? You've been holding out on us!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a lot of lovely work just love the socks!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG, those socks are a work of beauty! It's way beyond my pay scale!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, wow what a lot of beautiful work, one talented lady, love them all but the top socks are fantastic, thank you for sharing.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Everything is absolutely stunning, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You can add my "wow" to all the others. Your work is gorgeous. Love everything you made, patterns and colors are lovely. Thanks for posting..wonderful work!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow Double Wow heck Triple Wow, they are all beautiful, 
wish I had your talent
God Bless Sweetie, keep up the good work


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, very talented, especially love the socks.


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

TammyK said:


> All I can say is, "Wow!" What took you so long to get around to posting? You've been holding out on us!


Of course! Actualy It's my first time when I've visited this forum. Sorry I didn't know about it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Those black, flowered socks are amazing! All your work is wonderful. Welcome to KP.


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone a lot! I really appreciate all yours opinions!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW WOW VERY UNIQUE STYLISH GARMENTS! So glad you shared with us-love the daisy socks-can't imagine the precision to make these!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is, "Wow!" What took you so long to get around to posting? You've been holding out on us!
> ...


Well, we're glad you are (finally) here! Make yourself right at home!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow!! Gorgeous items.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow what beautiful work. Love all of it.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! I really love those socks!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful work! Welcome to the forum. I love the little dress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! wonderful work.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! THose are the prettiest socks I have ever seen!

That lilac top is exquisite.

All your work is just fantastic!

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

All beautiful. The socks would be way beyond me. Who am I kidding - so would the crochet items!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so happy you decided to share some of your work with us!! Everything you've shown us is uniquely beautiful. I've no doubt there will be many requests for your patterns.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a master. What lovely work! Thanks for sharing. I want to keep learning.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely Fabulous !!!!! the socks are a work of art ! 
I love the way you have used pearls on the lemon hat.
You are a very talented Lady .
I can't wait to see more of your work ,I love it love it love it . Alyson x


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. Great work!!! Welcome to KP!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful work ... Can you share the pink and blue dress patterns?


----------



## Lingdowey (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazing work!! Wish I could do these socks - but I have neither the patience or the skill!!
Well Done!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

My first reaction was WOW, I see others feel the same. Thank you for sharing. You are an inspiration.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

wowsa,wowsa,wowsa, beautiful work.


----------



## sylviag (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG,what great work,love it all,


----------



## woollyknitter (Jul 30, 2011)

That work is stunning, all of it. May I ask how long you have been knitting and is that all for family or do you sell? Anyone receiving those will be happy bunnies indeed, I know I would be.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my!! your work is brilliant!! So beautiful, I love everything sooooo much... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome work. Love them all but especially the wee mauve/lilac baby top/dress. Would love to know pattern source.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are lovely items but my favorite is the pair of socks. Daisies were the main flowers in my wedding bouquet and I collect all the daisy patterned things I can find.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

another repeat! but true! wow! the socks are unreal! everything else is as well!! you need those see through boots so everyone can admire your socks when you wear them!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW they are all gorgeous. I never knew you could do so many gorgeous designs when crocheting!! :thumbup:


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW ! I can only dream of knitting this well.
Just wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I love everything. How do you find he time to do all of that beautiful work?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fantastic. My favourites are the pink dress and the blue and pink set. Are these knitted or crocheted? Will people stop teasing me with the most wonderful crochet patterns as I CAN'T CROCHET!!!!!!!!! 
The pattern info would be good.


----------



## Matty33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow from me too!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

What a busy beaver!!

Great colour combinations and shades. Love all your work.

Particularly taken with all things baby to infant sizes.

Cheers
Irene


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

I'm with you.........wow!



lilangel said:


> WOW!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing & a little intimidating for newbie, lol.


----------



## WOUNDY (Mar 9, 2012)

WOW.....All of them are gorgeous....nice you are really talented....good job


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply spectacular


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow seems to be the word! I think most of us are speechless - so glad you have joined the group. I absolutely love the first pair of socks - what fun!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I've never seen such lovely socks and then I kept scolling to one beauty after another!

WOW!


----------



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic work very inspiring


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, what great stuff. I hope to see more as time passes. Welcome to posting pics of your work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Like your work? I love your work each one is as cute as the next. So many interesting patterns. Keep showing your finished beauties, love to see them. :thumbup:


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Your work is incredible, awesome. It is so beautiful it is beyond words. Your style, colors, skills - amazing. I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

What an inspiration your work is, just amazingly beautiful. Be sure to show us more of you work! It is gorgeous!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

all the projects are lovely. I would like to know if you can pass on the pattern number for the knit outfit. I'm not good at crochet but would love to make this for my granddaughter


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Your work is all wonderful, the outfits are beautiful. I really love the socks on top!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just going to sneak over and put those in my house..... say I did them... How CUTE! Love them all!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

lilangel said:


> WOW!


That says it all. Love all the little dresses you have made. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

very nice! very talented!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! You do beautiful work.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Good grief! What BEAUTIFUL work you do!!!! Simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I concur - WOW - each piece is so beautifully done - I love your choice of colors and patterns! You are certainly a very gifted knitter! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Triple WOW! Your work is exquisite! I would love the patterns for the pink & purple dresses. Can you tell us where to find them. Thanks si much for posting.

Robin in MA


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

all are wonderful. great work


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Very talented! Especially the crocheted items. Lucky wearers!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow!I love the first socks.Can you share the pattern?I would love to try to make for my sons girl friend,she loves socks.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

What a wonderful collection - all so bright and pretty.
Love the socks!


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

I bow to you. Love the socks!!!! I tried intarsia this weekend by the second row I was ripping it apart. I was all tangled up in the yarn and had to go to the restroom. Might try it again but not anytime soon.
Lovely work


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is simlpy gorgeous. Could you share the links for where to get/purchase the crochet designs please? Leonora


----------



## lynnecoop (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow.... they are all awesome but the pattern on the socks is something else!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, great work! Love the socks!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

You are one of the really good knitters out there that don't
get proper credit and would never think of getting on a site
like Etsy,but quietly enjoy your passion. Thank you for
sharing. Your work is beautiful and you are modest.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've tried selling on Etsy but people want things for nothing ... They have no idea of the cost of good yarn or the hours that go into the items


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You are now eligible to join the prolific knitters' club! 
I can feel your passion, energy, and creativity through your pictures. Keep up the great work!


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG what beautiful work. I love them all!!! Can you share any of the patterns? Especially the girl dresses, tops and skirt? I love them all.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow is all i can say beautiful work i love them all where did you find the patterns for the flowered socks can you share the pattern or did you buy it please tell me thanks


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow....to quote what everyone else has said. It is all fabulous....the socks blew my mind....the baby outfits are stunning....


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

AMAZING WORK! I love the little yellow hat with the best Everyting is so nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know which one I like the best all are quite fetching..I guess you have been really busy..great work..you will reap the rewards in the form of many compliments...


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS, such beautiful work. Everything is absolutely lovely. I just adore the little yellow hat with the pearls. Just adorable.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Wow! What beautiful work. Looks like you have been very busy!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

SO MANY !!!! AND SO BEAUTIFULLY, PERFECTLY MADE! What an impressive display of your workmanship............Congrats!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

WOW was my first reaction also. Beautiful work!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kristine, the pix of garments for the little ones are gorgeous, but that first picture of the colorwork socks nearly knocked my off my feet! WOW, Girl, you are awesome with the needles!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Absoluely stunning work. Every one of your projects is a masterpiece.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

You are an expert ! Keep it up


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You have made so many interesting items. They are great. Don't forget we love to know pattern sources and I would like a chance at making several our yours.


----------



## Grandma Judi (Nov 6, 2011)

You are very talented!!! Beautiful work


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Everything is fantastic, but those knee socks are awesome! Well done.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful variety of items and techniques. You are very versitile. Beautiful work!


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

What a wonderful variety of items and techniques. You are very versitile. Beautiful work!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW!!Awesome. Wonderful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you ever sit down with idle hands? Everything is absolutely beautiful! What a talent you have!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum,your work is absolutely beautiful thank you for showing from the east coast of yorkshire.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

To quote everyone else, WOW!. I also would love your pattern source, I have 2 baby grand daughters that would love to be seen in such lovely garments. So, where did you get the patterns from, can you share? you truly have 'Golden Fingers'

Barbs X


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Amazing!!! You are so good with your colour choices too! I would love to know the pattern numbers for the lilac and lemon tops if you can! x


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

My goodness, you have been busy! Everything is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Great colors, great work - all items are something special!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MY! They're beautiful! Who do you make them for?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, each and every item xxx


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

All so beautiful.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the knitted pink and blue outfit. Can you share that pattern?


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Everything is beautiful. I love the color combinations you used.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bow to you oh great one!!!!!!lol. Absolutely fantastic work. love everything!!!!!


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

Each one is a masterpiece. So glad to have you on the site, I love to look a beautiful things others have made. Where did you get the pattern for the first pink dress in line? And those socks are unbelieveable, what patience you have.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

wow


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Love them all!!! Those socks.....AMAZING!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I can only dream about being able to duplicate your stunning work!! God bless you.


----------



## gommy (Apr 14, 2011)

AWESOME WORK - VERY TALENTED


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


they are really lovely thank you for shareing


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow you have been busy! Nice work.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

Wonderful That's a lot of work


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

These are so beautiful.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Must be the best dressed baby in town!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So what do you do in your spare time??????
OMG WOW WOW WOW.
The socks are awesome, Can't imagine the time in the sweaters, but such attention to little details like the pearls on the hat.
That little flower shell....OMG.
Can I come over to your house and just watch?? You sure have magical fingers. SUch talent.
Thanks for sharing,
Linda


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in awe, beautiful work. Where did you get the pattern for the pretty socks? Vique


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Outstanding work. Love the variety and those socks are so beautiful.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## moneca (Jun 22, 2011)

You are an Artist with your needles, absolutely
Beautiful... the socks... Oh My just Stunning... Thank You for Sharing Moneca


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow your work is amazing, I particularly like the lilac and white socks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

All so beautiful.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really beautiful detailed work


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Al beautiful work.
The kneesocks are tops.
I love Vancouver. Lucky you to live there.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh my word! i don't like them, i absolutely love them!!!!! you are incredibly talented my dear! thank you for sharing!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

wow such absolutely gorgeous items,you have a real talent!!!!!!!!thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work. What a lucky little girl!!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

absolutely beautiful work, keep on posting for us, you are giving me ideas - of course you will need to give patience too.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't add anything not said already. I love them all but the socks are amazing!
Jan


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

would like to know if u can share the pattern for the lilac vest u made. I have two granddaghters that i think they would like for the next coming school year. Thank you


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Your work is phenomenal, so beautiful! You are such an expert in knitting and crochet! Could you tell me where to get the pattern for the blue dress? I love it best!


----------



## Gertie (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic work!!! You are a great knitter!!!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Just fabulous work. Everyone of your items are beautifully done. Love them all. I can't even imagine starting on a pair of those socks! And the baby things are gorgeous.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Your work is fabulous!!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


wow!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG How beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful patterns all. But, I love the socks.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is excellent. I love your socks, but, would never attempt to do something like that. I am really partial to crochet and I love making baby and children's clothes. Is it possible for your to share the crocheted patterns?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

There are no words. Beautiful. I love the socks and the yellow cardi and hat.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

insanitynz said:


> beautiful my god the patience needed for those first socks the mind boggles


I am with you. I only started learning to knit because I wanted some socks that were rust/amber/citrine etc colored. And now I've found all these beautiful yarns... and sock patterns. I hope I can master these techniques.
I love the kiddie clothes too. I don't have any grands yet, but hopefully will master some of this before I do. BTW All my four children are over 23. So it's not too far off. I HOPE!!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't just like them, I love them. Beautiful work!! :-D


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I add my KUDOS to this long list. Your work is exquisite. As someone else said I would just love to come watch you work. Do you develop these patterns as you go, I don`t think I have ever seen any of them in print. As you have probably noticed already we love to see your pattern source as many of us love to collect patterns as much as we love to knit crochet. Happy Knitting and Welcome Norah


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I love all your projects, but the socks take the cake. The patience required to knit those.....


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh Kristine! I'm smiling, chuckling, laughing! Those little outfits are pure, pure joy! What a talented lady friend you are. Looking forward to seeing much, much more of your happy designs. Bonnie


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

All your projects are great but those socks are unbelievable. Wonderful work.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

awesome job on all especially the flowery socks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Before I ever looked at the reactions below the pictures of your beautiful work, I said, "Wow!" right out loud. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful work  Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

As I scrolled, all I could say was Wow. Job well done. Bravo.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful and very colorful.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

All of your work is simply exquisite! Well Done!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!! You can do it all and beautifully!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, everything very pretty work. looks like you've been busy!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Your knitting is quite lovely. I can't decide which piece I love the most. I am truly impressed...


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!! So beautiful, especially the socks.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


your work is beautiful xx


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

OMG Incredible You should be so proud.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely AWESOME work. Your socks ROCK! The first ones are the best I've ever seen.
Love the pink and blue dress outfit. Love everything.
Oh, and welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see more of your stuff.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

You are one busy lady (person). Just beautiful.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Boy, you are goodddddddddd, love everything, your socks are amazzzzzzzzing. christine
(I know that you have a ton of comments, but I just had to add my 2 cents worth)


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely work well done


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, really pretty stuff. . . what a great job done!!!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Could you give me a ball park idea of how long it took to do those socks? Oh and how long you've been knitting? Thanks, a new knitter.


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice, very professional looking. I see alot of requests for the patterns which I would like some of them also. I don't see any reply to that question so are we to gather you will not share them or do you PM the patterns to those that request?


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Like everybody else would love the pattern links if you have them!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

All great, I especially like the lilac baby dress and the lemon hat with the beads. Very pretty and beautifully knitted/crocheted.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

HO-LY COW and quadruple WOW!


I have no other words...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

A lot of work and great job. I see you also crochet. I have to ask. Are the first socks knitted in the round or are they seamed? I am asking as I have some I want to do but wondering how you carry the colors across and are ready to do the next row. How that is clear.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

OutStanding !!!


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Like....You have to be the most talented individual I have ever met!!!! They are beautiful. Just place in a box and mail to me in N.C. as I will never be able to do that kind of work. Just gorgeous.......


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

These knitting projects are very impressive! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Kristine, 


I am so taken with the variety of color and detail work here. Are these all from patterns or 'out of your head' unique design. Lots of it looks crocheted? I love your embellishments too. There are going to be some pretty stylish short people out there in your neighborhood, I'd say!

Thanks for the inspiration...

Love and happy knitting., 

Lala


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

ANOTHER WOW!!! And WELCOME!!! You certainly fit the agenda here!!! Keep up the good work...we ALL love to see everyone's work!!! GG


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

birsss said:


> Beautiful work, very talented, especially love the socks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I notice a lot of the children clothing is made with flowers. For washing instructions do you have to take the flowers off. I made a small top for my GD with a flower when daughter wash the top the flower rolled up into a ball. Is there a way to stop this.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just Beautiful!! You have been very busy! I love them all!!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

beautiful work love them all


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

Incredible work! I would love to have the pattern for ALL the knitted items. I would like to make them myself. I just hope to do half aS well as you.


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

absolutely unbelieveable and beautiful on all items. I really like the yellow cap and blue sweater made with the blocks . Well done my dear and you have been a very busy lady.


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

absolutely unbelieveable and beautiful on all items. I really like the yellow cap and purple sweater made with the blocks . Well done my dear and you have been a very busy lady.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I'm just blown away by those first socks! The rest too, but I love daisies and those are gorgeous!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Everything is so gorgeous beautiful work, I love the blue & pink outfit, can you tell me where I could get the pattern ?Love it.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These leave me speechless! Everything is awesome!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I notice a lot of the children clothing is made with flowers. For washing instructions do you have to take the flowers off. I made a small top for my GD with a flower when daughter wash the top the flower rolled up into a ball. Is there a way to stop this.


I would suggest tacking the edges of the petal down.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy Toledo! That's such nice knitting/crocheting!!!

Applause, applause!

Anita


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

your work is beautiful do you have the pattern for the stitch you used on the lavender top? could you share it?


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. So many wonderful projects and all of them gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## hands-2-work (Jul 23, 2011)

you must be overwhelmed by now with all of the compliments which are more than well deserved, especially if you have designed these patterns yourself!!! I love to crochet baby items for charities and of course, futre grandchildren, so would be interested in your patterns if you are willing to share. Your hands are a true gift!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, nice projects, you have been very busy.
Nice job.


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

These are all beautiful. Thanks


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

oustanding god gave you an amazing talent..and thankyou for sharing..i just can not stop admiring your workmenship...keep up your postings of your projects as im sure you have touched so many of us with your talent..if possible i to was wondering if you could share the knitted patterns with me also.....a pros job.you did..


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Such nice work. I love all the crochet things and the socks in the first picture made my mouth drop open - fabulous!


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW, these are wonderful. You must have been doing this a long time. I wish I could do that well. the are just WOW. is all I can say.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Never in a million years would I wear those socks. The reason being that I would have to cover their beauty with shoes or boots. That would hide their beauty from the world. In so doing I would wear them out and ruin them. That would make me ever so sad so I will admire them from afar. They are beyond gorgeous. The other items are also very nice. You do execellent work and I thank you for sharing. Edith M


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, everything is lovely! But the socks at the top totally blew me away!


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I love those beautiful socks!


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

Your work is beautiful,i wish i could crochet.Excellent work.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm awestruck. All of the items are beautiful, but those floral socks are amazing. Is this several years worth of knitting?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do lovely work. So many wonderful items.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

What beautiful work you have done. Love those socks. Also the black fur yarn on the hat. Just want to feel the softness. Nice touch


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW!!! YOU'RE AMAZING!!! ALL ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kittin72 (Oct 28, 2011)

The socks are to die for and all is beautiful work


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


Bettyirene just loves them all, but the socks and the blue/pink outfit is outstanding - great work.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

You are very talented. I couldn't possibly pick a favorite but I sure do love the yellow hat, the pink dress with the head band, and the blue and pink set. The color works socks look very difficult. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

I love love love all the baby cloths where did you find all the patterns


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

The socks really intrigue me!! They are fabulous!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yes I love your work and thanks for showing us.this is an inspiration to others.happy Knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a beautiful variety of stitches and all done so perfectly. Everything looks great.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work WOW Well done :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I love everything, but those children's pieces just make me cry they are so beautiful!! Any direction to the patterns.. If they are yours, especially the flower ones, I would be happy to pay!!!

G O R G E O U S !!!!!


----------



## glamgran (Mar 12, 2012)

I love all your knitting projects. I wish I could knit like you :-D


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

You might be new to KP, but you sure aren't new to needlework. These are fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow indeed, you sure like to challenge yourself! Great work.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW - someone has been busy - yor work is gorgeous


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. So talented. I wish I had that sense of color and texture. Again beautiful work.


Connieh450


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

all of your work is beautiful & so well done i simply adore the pink/blue outfit such pretty colors!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

r these all knit some look like crochet if they r would u be willing to share patterns????ty


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Your work is flawless, the patterns are fun, cute, pretty, inspiring!
Are the patterns yours?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome from the Poconos, PA. You do beautiful work.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, Wow......what absolutley beautiful work. The pretty lilac dress is gorgeous.....but really all quite wonderful.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy cow! You've got some amazing work here. First off, those socks! Crazy complicated and gorgeous. And the yellow hooded vest and lavender top are spectacular. We expect to see work from you all the time now :thumbup:


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

cheri49 said:


> wowsa,wowsa,wowsa, beautiful work.


I am in total agreement.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! Would love to have the socks! Is there a pattern for them? Carlyta:thumbup:


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

good golly!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW, Everything is so beautiful..Those socks are the greatest..Thank you for sharing..


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG! Don't know what else to say! Your work is all so beautiful; lovely designs, colors, craftsmanship. So glad you finally got around to posting!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

how beautiful and creative - very impressive!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

:roll: :lol: :thumbup: I agree with everyone in front of me, that you did amazing job ! I have a suspicion, that you know other language becide English ! Am I right ? ;-)


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!!


Pam


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Fabulous work...a very talented lady...


----------



## grammacu (Apr 8, 2012)

all are lovely. Love the socks


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

AND.....AND....like anything more can be said....Your presentation with the stuffed animals just topped it all off. Wow!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow - that's all I can say. You have been busy.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my! Each piece is a work of art!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are quite an accomplished knitter and crocheter. Impeciable work!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

WOW What a show off LOL They are all beautiful


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  kristine--Oh my gosh!! Those items are gorgeous! The colors are such a match. You have done beautiful work.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome, awesome and awesome again..great work. So who cleans your house and makes your meals? Do you sleep at all? :wink:


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow beautiful where did you find these wonderful patterns


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Fialka said:


> :roll: :lol: :thumbup: I agree with everyone in front of me, that you did amazing job ! I have a suspicion, that you know other language becide English ! Am I right ? ;-)


Of cause!!! You're right! My native language is Russian! I've been living in Vancouver for one year  l try to improve my English! Thank you for your question!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautifuk work, love that first pair of socks WOW :thumbup:


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so happy about yours opinions! And I'll try to find all patterns you need, because almost all of them in Russian!


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow isn't strong enough! So glad you're here and thanks for sharing your beautiful work! Waiting eagerly for your next post


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW-very impressive-you are way better at this than me.....


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh about lovely socks ! Its has name 'turkish socks' and very popular in Central Asia. Its
has the interesting method - also turkish method. I'll try to explain it !


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Awesome, awesome and awesome again..great work. So who cleans your house and makes your meals? Do you sleep at all? :wink:


Thanks!!! ) Of cause!! Most of my projects was made, when I was pregnant  because I had a lot of time! But now.......


----------



## grammasmurf (Feb 1, 2012)

what beautiful work you do.


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

justfara said:


> I love everything, but those children's pieces just make me cry they are so beautiful!! Any direction to the patterns.. If they are yours, especially the flower ones, I would be happy to pay!!!
> 
> G O R G E O U S !!!!!


Did you mean socks?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow you've been busy


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> justfara said:
> 
> 
> > I love everything, but those children's pieces just make me cry they are so beautiful!! Any direction to the patterns.. If they are yours, especially the flower ones, I would be happy to pay!!!
> ...


The socks were beautiful, but I never make socks, my feet cramp in them, love making things for babies and yours are fantastic.. Especially those done around the flowers.. OH OH OH


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

So wonderful and well done. You are very talented. I love your patterns but most of all I love the color choices


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Lucky children to receive such nice pieces of work!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy cow those are amazing, great job, especially like the daisy sox, so cool.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Geee! your work is amazing, love the blue dress w/rose rib (sleeveless)the purple little blouse, yellow coat w/hood, the yellow hat, etc. all of them very nice done and lovely !!


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything is beautiful ... I especially love your color choices for those fun socks! I'm jealous, but at least on the Forum I get to see how talented so many of you are! Oh well, will just keep plugging along!


----------



## speechy22 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, a beautiful job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great bunch of items, your work is lovely. I find it hard to pick a favourite, but I have lots.


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok everyone! Let's
get started!


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

they are all simply amazing you are extremely talented
would love to have the patterns would you be so kind as to tell us where we can get the patterns from for all the items they are incredible.
my email is [email protected]
thanks in advance
sarina


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll try to add all items here but I need more time to translate them! I really happy that I met, everyone who love knitting!!!


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish I lived close to you, and you liked sharing your skill. Your skills are fantastic!


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

you are very talented,take the time to translate it it will be extremely worth the effort. everything is just so gorgeous. it will make us all very happy if you could please try to do it.
thanks again
sarina


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

Very very very nice!!!! Outstanding work!!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Simply amazing!


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!! there is no other word to describe how i feel after looking at your work,,, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What beautiful work, the colors, styles, patterns... each is
more lovely than the last! How I wish I could knit like that
!!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

OK,so I was going to say WOW on the socks, but then I kept scrolling down and realized that there were going to be too many WOWs...do you ever sleep? Keep posting!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful, everything. If you have patterns, google can translate for us. Thank you for even trying, you're very generous.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

It's all been said before but wow! Beautiful work!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Your knitting is wonderful,i adore all of them


----------



## Marva (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how long did it take you to do all of that? they are all beautiful. Love it.


----------



## MaryAnn Gullihur (Jul 7, 2011)

Great work! I love the top with the little jeans. Is there a pattern?


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

sarina said:


> you are very talented,take the time to translate it it will be extremely worth the effort. everything is just so gorgeous. it will make us all very happy if you could please try to do it.
> thanks again
> sarina


I agree with sarina. It will all be worth the wait for your translations of these gorgeous pieces. Are they knitted, which I hope, as I don't crochet? I don't know of any word that all of us have already used to described your work but, keep showing us more pictures and I'm sure we can come up with some new words to show our appreciation of your talent. Love them all!!!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow did you ever do alot of stuff. It all is beautifuly done You sure did work hard


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful work!! Love all of your patterns. Where do you find such nice patterns for tops? Seem no matter how hard I look I can never come up with anything extraordinary.Can't wait to see some more of your postings. Lovely.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi is the daisies garments knitted or crochet.
thanks


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ummmm....wow! i bow to you as well!


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

The patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WOW, and another WOW !!


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am very impressed. I have a new baby granddaughter that would look so cute in these things. Are your patterns available to be shared?


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

wow wow wow!!!!!!!! stunningly beautifull.....the socks are just unbelievabl.....like the little lilac junper with the flowers do you have a pattern as I am trying to learn to read crochet patterns sue


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

You've a busy girl!!

Mama.


----------



## madaline (Apr 9, 2012)

absolutely beautiful work. I wish I could crochet like you. Were you self taught? Maybe if I am lucky to have a granddaughter one day, I would love to knit some girly patterns. Love the hats. I'm waiting for my daughter and daughterin law to give birth in the very near future (both boys).


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Your work is gorgeous, love all of it especially the socks. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you Kristen for posting the patterns. They are in Japanese though, which can be translated. It looks like they are all crochet in the book. Didn't see the pants though.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

If someone translate them are you going to share because I just have to have these patterns. Thank you



Xstitchlaurie said:


> Thank you Kristen for posting the patterns. They are in Japanese though, which can be translated. It looks like they are all crochet in the book. Didn't see the pants though.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful work! I love your color combinations, and the first pair of socks are awesome! You are VERY talented.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


WOW, YOUR WORK IS AWESOME. Thanks for sharing these beautiful things with us.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!!! what a talent, keep on knitting, mxxx


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Hi Kistine, 
Hi Kistine, 

&#1071; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1077;&#1102;&#1089;&#1100; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1054;'&#1050;&#1045;&#1049;&#1054;, &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1083; &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1087;&#1100;&#1102;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1103; &#1085;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;

&#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1072; &#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1086;&#1076;&#1091;&#1096;&#1077;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1102;&#1097;. &#1042;&#1099; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1091; &#1085;&#1077;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091;. &#1042;&#1099; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1077;&#1088;&#1076;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1080; &#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1072;, not only &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080; &#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080; &#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082;&#1088;&#1102;&#1095;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084; &#1085;&#1086; &#1084;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1093; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1072;&#1093; &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;. &#1055;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. 

I hope the translation is OK, did it on the computer as I know no Russian
Your work is beautiful and inspiring. Thank you for showing us your incredible work. You are very kind and talented lady, not only your knitting and crochet but being able to speak and write in other languages than your own. Congratulations.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Goodness Gracious Me!! I'm speechless. Lovely work. Love the pink and blue and also the blue hat not to peak of the rest


----------



## Newbbie knitter (Jan 26, 2012)

Your work is fantastic! I would be interested in the patterns for the purple flower vest and they yellow hoodie......if you don't mind.

Fantastic beautiful work


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kristineBC said:


> It's my first topic here! Knitting is my favorite hobby! I hope you'll like
> my projects!


They really are incredible patterns.


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

rosebudmatilda said:


> wow wow wow!!!!!!!! stunningly beautifull.....the socks are just unbelievabl.....like the little lilac junper with the flowers do you have a pattern as I am trying to learn to read crochet patterns sue


Thank you so much! 
I used this pattern. If you'll have a questions I'll be glad to answer you!


----------



## Newbbie knitter (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so very much.....I have a few young ladies that will love a beautiful hoodie and vest!


----------



## kristineBC (Apr 11, 2012)

lindypops said:


> Hi Kistine,
> Hi Kistine,
> 
> Я надеюсь переводом будет О'КЕЙО, сделал его на компьютере по мере того как я не знаю никакого русского
> ...


Wow wow wow thanks a lot!
Wow! Good job!   ! It is incredible! But  unfortunately computer's translator doesn't know "slang" ! And often it makes an incorrect translations!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. You've been busy! Everything looks fab.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work!!!!


----------



## gmamalewis (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! You are a very gifted knitter! And have been busy!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time and sharing that BIG LOT of patterns and instructions (charts); all of them are so beautiful.
And the way the flowers are put together is amazing because they look so cute and clearly separated.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you translate those patterns?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! they are just beautiful items, all of them. You do a 
splendid job. I wish I could do that.


----------



## WmBailey (Dec 29, 2011)

These should be published in a book. Beautiful and highly skilled!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

ditto for the "wow"! love the little blk/grn/white earflap hat. Recently got ALOT of eyelash yarn from Ice yarn (8balls x 3 colors...) this is a great idea for fluffy yarn...
great job!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful work! Hard to pick a favourite, but I really like the lavender flowers and lace one


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to second that comment! (wow)


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Kristine ....

I sent you a 'private message' a few days ago, and am wondering if you received it ? ......... Go to the top of this page and click on Private Messages and it should be there. Meanwhile, have a happy knitting Tuesday !

Izzy


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there a possibility of getting some of the patterns??


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and I really like them all, but the yellow hat with the pearls- that caught my eye. You do very nice work. Great job, and thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! Incredible! Your work is beautiful. I can't say what I like the most, it's all so good!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OK! I wish I lived near you - you could teach me a lot! These items are absolutely beautiful - have you been knitting all of your life! Such talent!


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful job. All lovely projects.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi I asked you awhile back if it were possible for you to translate some of the patterns, particularly the sweaters. Have you been able to do that if so I am interested in obtaining them. I am still amazed at your work


----------

